# Boy Scout Field Book



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

I know that there are a lot of good survival manuals and books out there that cover a whole bunch of different topics. I think the one book that had the biggest impact on me as a kid (and now) is the Boy Scout Field Book. This book has it all, from map and compass instruction, wild plant identification, bridge building, fire making, first aid and yes - ice rescue. There's even a chapter on survival. 
The book I have is copyrighted 1967 and was reprinted in 1973. If you keep a library of survival/prepper books this one is a must have....

[attachment=0:2xljtg41]Boy Scout Field Manual 013.JPG[/attachment:2xljtg41]


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

You know, this is very interesting because my cousin had this in his room and when I used to stay with my grandparents I would read THIS BOOK! Also he had some army field manuals that I would read. If anything got me into survival, outdoors woodsman etc then it would be these type of books.

Here is one book that he used to have and I bought me a copy of it last summer:

[attachment=0:hih1ux79]Survival FM 21-76.JPG[/attachment:hih1ux79]


----------



## Diablo_2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just posted a link to the updated online version of the *Field-book* in another thread. 
Check it out here: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/918-free-kindle-2.html#post6776

:smile:


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember having this book when in scouts. It teaches you all the survival techniques that one would use and need. Of course it teaches you to be prepared as well...lol


----------



## Deputy Dawg (Aug 30, 2012)

I still have mine after many many years, uhhhhh about 45 or so. And it's never gone out of style


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

A very good book. I enjoyed my years in scouting.


----------

